# Floaters and visual distortion once recovered



## Jwd12 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi just wondering from people who have recovered or have had floaters and visual distortion wether it goes away with recovery im feeling good again it's just the floaters and my vision that still affect me does it go away with time? It's a lot worse on sunny days


----------



## Confusedandtired (Aug 11, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about the floaters. I think that they are unrelated to DP/DR and are just a normal part of aging. It's basically just suspensions of the vitreous gel in the eye which are more evident on sunny days, especially while looking into the sky. I had them well before DP/DR and don't really care about them.

The visual distortions are more likely DP/DR related and should subside with time though.


----------



## Findyourself1997 (Aug 6, 2020)

Did your floaters go away ?


----------

